# Poetry & Literature > English Poetry >  A better tomorrow...

## hussnaz

I never knew there would be a better tomorrow 
But you've come into my life and taken away all my sorrow 

My days of sadness are a thing of the past 
Because I have found true love at last 

My days of emptiness are gone for good 
Because you fill a void in my heart that you should 

You've opened a window 
You've shown me the light 
And my love for you will continue to burn bright.

----------


## Tulip

Very nice  :Smile:

----------


## foxman2112

very nice - thank you

----------


## glimmering_candle

very nice :Big Grin:  thanks 4 sharing...

----------


## raj7522

goooooooooooood

----------


## hljmdjrs

Thanks for this site very helpful.

----------


## Yawarkamal

Hey thanks for the nice shairing...

----------

